# Rotala species



## Pieter (Jul 3, 2005)

Hey all,

I posted a message in the classifieds under the plants section.
Can be really interesting I think.

Just let me know.

Pieter


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

pm sent


----------



## Ben Belton (Mar 14, 2004)

I can't find the post.

Can you post a link? Just out of curiosity I was interesting what I missed.


----------



## david lim (Mar 30, 2004)

Hey ben, 
I think he was talking about our classifieds section on aquatic-plants.org

David


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

david lim said:


> Hey ben,
> I think he was talking about our classifieds section on aquatic-plants.org
> 
> David


Yes, he is.


----------

